# Used Master X-light, what to look for?



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

In terms of quality of steel,(or other factors?) how can Master X-light from 90's, 2000's or 2010's be compared? 

Thanks


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

L_Johnny said:


> In terms of quality of steel,(or other factors?) how can Master X-light from 90's, 2000's or 2010's be compared?
> 
> Thanks


I had a 1999 Master Extra Light.

Ride and performance were solid and predictable.

Paint was beautiful to my eyes, but watch out for heavy winds.

Paint was brittle at best. 

Also had a recent Saronni red Master that was never built.

Finish was outstanding.


----------



## shawnb1970 (Dec 30, 2011)

The paint and finish is superb on Colnagos. As to what era that depends if you are into the 'retro' thing. I must admit to having a love for the columbus steels :thumbsup:
I think I'm right in saying the paint is prone to chipping on the '90's frames as the frame was painted over chrome plate and that's not the best of foundations for paint !


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

Good question........what is the difference among the years....I just ordered a Master X light PR99.....the frame has come in and I'm building it......


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

In all honesty, I don't think there is a large difference between an '84 Master Piu, a '94 Master Olympic and an '08 Master Light. Even the new ones still have a steel fork in 1" thickness. Try finding a modern headset to fit that!

I think that Colnago cycled through tube suppliers, resulting in gradually lighter framesets. I also know that the crimps were different. The very early Masters have curved forks, and of course the more recent ones have threadless forks.

What I do know is that they are fabulous bikes. My second Colnago was a '96 Master Light in Mapei Art Decor. Loved it, loved it, loved it. I'm always trolling through eBay looking for a nice old Master to restore and rebuild.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Great information. thanks fellows. I am keeping my eyes open for a 53. I like the LX10


----------

